# LEM Mighty Bite 5 lb. Stainless Steel Vertical Sausage Stuffer



## bill ace 350 (Mar 7, 2019)

Flash Sale until 10PM(PT)! Online Only!

NOW: $119.98 (20% off!)
WAS: $149.99*


Just saw this, short notice but good deal...

https://www.dickssportinggoods.com/...81&gclid=CO26gquZ8eACFYSHxQIdZHYLgw&gclsrc=ds


----------



## gary s (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## crazymoon (Mar 7, 2019)

BA350, Thanks for the headsup!


----------



## old sarge (Mar 7, 2019)

Sweet!


----------



## 73saint (Mar 7, 2019)

Good price, I love mine!


----------



## Co4ch D4ve (Mar 7, 2019)

I just placed my order...  Thanks and a like to Bill Ace for the tip!


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 10, 2019)




----------



## radioguy (Mar 11, 2019)

I just bought  a LEM 1606 used/repackaged $112 on Amazon.   Nothing missing except for original box.

RG


----------

